# Bocelli non sarà all'inaugurazione di Trump per le troppe minacce



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2016)

La presenza di *Andrea Bocelli* al giuramento del presidente degli Stati Uniti neo eletto *Donald Trump* (che ha avuto il sostegno della maggioranza dei grandi elettori e quindi non ha più "ostacoli") era data ormai per certa, ma il cantante ha fatto un passo indietro. Il motivo? Le troppe pressioni subite dai suoi "fans" che hanno minacciato un *boicottaggio* contro di lui in caso di partecipazione all'evento. Trump dunque è sempre più "solo" per quanto riguarda il sostegno da parte delle celebrità USA. Bocelli, oltre ad essere amico del neo presidente USA, era uno dei pochi personaggi famosi ad aver difeso Donald Trump durante la campagna elettorale affermando che si rivelerà un presidente più "moderato" a differenza delle dichiarazioni fatte nei suoi comizi. L'inaugurazione si terrà il *20 gennaio 2017* a Washington, dove Bocelli si sarebbe dovuto esibire.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2016)

Tutto il mio sostegno va ad Andrea Bocelli che avrebbe portato un pò di musica italiana negli USA. E questi sarebbero fans? Questi sono schifezze umane. Ed inoltre aggiungiamoci il fatto che avrà avuto pressioni anche dalla casa discografica, per la paura che vendesse qualche disco in meno.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Dicembre 2016)

Ecco dalla sua pagina fb, alcune delle minacce:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)








[/IMG]


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Dicembre 2016)

Non sapevo di sta simpatia di Bocelli per Trump. Comunque è assurda sta dittatura di pensiero che c'è in giro. Bocelli dovrebbe avere il coraggio di cantare lo stesso, ma capisco la paura di finire nel tritacarne mediatico dei social e affini. Quando parte non si ferma più per un po' di tempo, ricordo ancora la campagna virale via social contro Dolce e Gabbana per le loro opinioni sulla famiglia per dire...


----------



## Doctore (20 Dicembre 2016)

invece se fosse stato invitato a cantare per la morte di fidel...nessun problema #tuttttttoapppposto!


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2016)

W la libertà di pensiero e di espressione..immaginiamolo a parti invertite, un nuvolo di fascisti che impediva ad un cantante di esibirsi al gay pride...


----------



## Igniorante (21 Dicembre 2016)

Invece Lady Gaga è attesa in Ita(g)lia per l'incoronazione di Gentiloni


----------



## Djici (21 Dicembre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> W la libertà di pensiero e di espressione..immaginiamolo a parti invertite, un nuvolo di fascisti che impediva ad un cantante di esibirsi al gay pride...



Infatti.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Invece* Lady Gaga* è attesa in Ita(g)lia per l'incoronazione di Gentiloni


La cantante più sopravvalutata di sempre. Nulla a che vedere con la voce potente ed emozionante di Andrea Bocelli.


----------



## Igniorante (21 Dicembre 2016)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La cantante più sopravvalutata di sempre. Nulla a che vedere con la voce potente ed emozionante di Andrea Bocelli.



Va beh è come mischiare il cioccolato con la M


----------



## fabri47 (21 Dicembre 2016)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Va beh è come mischiare il cioccolato con la M


Tra l'altro se Trump riuscirà a portare Bruno Mars (anche se dubito) piscierà in testa a tutti quanti visto che è uno dei cantanti più potenti a livello commerciale.


----------

